# Planta Baja



## RealAficionada

¡Hola a todos!

Sé que en España por ejemplo se dice *"planta baja"* para el piso de un edificio que se ubica al nivel del suelo, y luego el *"primer piso"* para el piso arriba de la planta baja, pero se dice así también en otros países.  Es para una organización en los Estados Unidos donde decimos *"1st floor"* como el piso al suelo.

Gracias


----------



## Artrella

RealAficionada said:
			
		

> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Sé que en España por ejemplo se dice *"planta baja"* para el piso de un edificio que se ubica al nivel del suelo, y luego el *"primer piso"* para el piso arriba de la planta baja, pero se dice así también en otros países.  Es para una organización en los Estados Unidos donde decimos *"1st floor"* como el piso al suelo.
> 
> Gracias



Hola RealAficionada, en Argentina decimos igual que en España.  En Perú, en la época en que yo vivía allá se llamaba "first floor" a lo que nosotros llamamos planta baja.
En UK se usa "ground floor" and in US se usa "first floor" >> ambos significan "planta baja"


----------



## Maeron

You won't be misunderstood if you call the "_planta baja_" the "*ground floor*."


----------



## RealAficionada

Gracias a los dos.


----------



## VLC1979

So if in the US you call "first floor" to the "ground floor", I assume you call:

US ------------ GB ----------- SPAIN
first floor     - ground floor - planta baja
second floor - first floor     - primera planta
third floor    - second floor - segunda planta

and so on.

Is it this way?

Thanks


----------



## crises

Creo que sí, VLC1979.

En EEUU, Japón y otros países, los pisos se empiezan a numerar a partir del 1 tomando el que queda a nivel de calle.

En casetellano peninsular el piso que queda al nivel de la calle es la "planta baja" (en los ascensores suele ser "B"); la superior es el 1º, luego el 2º...

De ahí que un "1st floor" en inglés norteamericano equivalga a un "segundo piso" nuestro.


----------



## RealAficionada

De ahí que un "1st floor" en inglés norteamericano equivalga a un "segundo piso" nuestro.


En los EEUU "1st floor" es el piso que queda a nivel de calle, así que es igual a "la planta baja" y no a"segundo piso".  A veces en edificios grandes hay un piso que se llama "Main Floor" o "M" en el acensor.


----------



## Txiri

We use both first floor and ground floor for the street level floor.


----------



## VLC1979

Txiri, but if I tell you I live in a fourth floor, do you think I live in the third floor counting the ground floor as the first one, or you think I live in the fourth floor counting the ground floor?

Thanks


----------



## natasha2000

Hmm... Entonces sólo en Barcelona existe principal?
Planta baja
Principal
Primer piso
Segundo etc...
Donde el principal sería realmente el primer piso, y el primero, realmente segundo...


----------



## Joruro

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Hmm... Entonces sólo en Barcelona existe principal?
> Planta baja
> Principal
> Primer piso
> Segundo etc...
> Donde el principal sería realmente el primer piso, y el primero, realmente segundo...


 
El principal existe solo en algunos edificios, normalmente antiguos, en lo suq eno habia ascensores. Si te fijas en esos edifiocios, la escalera suele ser de mejor calidad hasta llegar el principal, que era el piso caro. 

Hoy en día, el piso caro es el ático porque ya existen los ascensores.

A nuestra lista de pisos, aún le falta el entresuelo!


----------



## Jellby

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Hmm... Entonces sólo en Barcelona existe principal?



Yo también he visto "principal", pero siempre como sinónimo de primer piso. Lo que tú llamas principal debe de ser lo que yo conozco como "entreplanta", que suele ser una planta diferente del resto, situada justo encima de la planta baja, normalmente dedicada a oficinas y negocios y muchas veces sin "parada" de ascensor, el esquema sería:

  (Sótano, semisótano, aparcamiento, garaje...)
Planta baja o bajo
(Entreplanta)
Primera planta, primer piso, primero o principal
Segunda planta, segundo piso, segundo
...
Enésima planta (o ático si tiene alguna característica especial)
(Azotea)


----------



## Joruro

Jellby said:
			
		

> Yo también he visto "principal", pero siempre como sinónimo de primer piso. Lo que tú llamas principal debe de ser lo que yo conozco como "entreplanta", que suele ser una planta diferente del resto, situada justo encima de la planta baja, normalmente dedicada a oficinas y negocios y muchas veces sin "parada" de ascensor, el esquema sería:
> 
> (Sótano, semisótano, aparcamiento, garaje...)
> Planta baja o bajo
> (Entreplanta)
> Primera planta, primer piso, primero o principal
> Segunda planta, segundo piso, segundo
> ...
> Enésima planta (o ático si tiene alguna característica especial)
> (Azotea)


 
para mi el principal y el entresuelo son distintos. El principal es el piso de calidad de la época, mientras que el entresuelo es todo lo contrario, es es piso hecho aprovechando espacios entre dos.


----------



## natasha2000

Pues, podéis creer o no, pero yo vivía en el piso que se llamaba primer piso, pero en realidad era el tercero! El edificio tenía:
Planta baja - At the level of the ground
Entresuelo - first floor
Principal - second floor
Primera planta - third floor

Y el edificio no tenía el ascensor! Además, tampoco era "de calidad".... Un edificio normalito, nada especial...


----------



## Joruro

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Pues, podéis creer o no, pero yo vivía en el piso que se llamaba primer piso, pero en realidad era el tercero! El edificio tenía:
> Planta baja - At the level of the ground
> Entresuelo - first floor
> Principal - second floor
> Primera planta - third floor
> 
> Y el edificio no tenía el ascensor! Además, tampoco era "de calidad".... Un edificio normalito, nada especial...


 
Puede ser correcto, en el entresuelo podían vivr los porteros o el servicio, en el principal los señores (escalera más amplia, piso más grande, ventanas más grandes) y en los demás pisos superiores el común de los mortales.

Actualmente ya no es así, pero se siguen denominando igual.


----------



## Mei

natasha2000 said:
			
		

> Pues, podéis creer o no, pero yo vivía en el piso que se llamaba primer piso, pero en realidad era el tercero! El edificio tenía:
> Planta baja - At the level of the ground
> Entresuelo - first floor
> Principal - second floor
> Primera planta - third floor
> 
> Y el edificio no tenía el ascensor! Además, tampoco era "de calidad".... Un edificio normalito, nada especial...


Si, yo también. Vivía en un 4º que era un 6º porque el edificio tenía "Entresuelo" y "Principal".... ¡con ascensor! 




> Puede ser correcto, en el entresuelo podían vivr los porteros o el servicio, en el principal los señores (escalera más amplia, piso más grande, ventanas más grandes) y en los demás pisos superiores el común de los mortales.



De hecho los balcones de un primer piso son más grandes que los de "los mortales" porque los propietarios solían estar en los balcones mirando a la calle... para pasa la tarde.

Mei


----------



## Tape2Tape

Isn't "entresuelo" the mezzanine (like the Massive Attack album)?
I'm presuming "entresuelo" and "entreplanta" are the same thing..


----------



## dklais

Hi. I have something to say and something to ask. In Spain, we also call 'planta baja' the buildings with a single floor. So how could I say in English '...es un barrio de calles estrechas y plantas bajas'?

Thanks.


----------



## dklais

Would it be correct like this?
'... the district has narrow streets and single-floor houses'

Thanks again.


----------



## Elibennet

me parece que es: "... narrow streets and one-storey houses". Esperemos la opinión de los nativos.


----------



## dklais

Es verdad, ya lo he encontrado. Gracias, Elibennet


----------



## RealAficionada

Before even reading the reply from Elibennet the first thing that popped into my head was "one-storey".

I think that is the best bet.


----------



## gotitadeleche

I would say "single story."  "... narrow streets and single-story houses". 
(This is for US English usage)


----------



## roogovelt

Si, se puede decir "it's a neighborhood of narrow streets and one-story houses/buildings." Esa oracion describiria un barrio fisicamente, pero no deciria mas (como la situacion economica o cultural).


----------



## pppatri

Realmente, ya estoy confundida con los pisos, acá en Venezuela no se usa "entresuelo", lo que sí hay en edificios grandes de oficinas, es un piso entre la planta baja (PB) y el 1er piso (1) que es la Mezzanina (M) que me mencionó tape2tape


----------



## Cristina111

Hello! can anyone tell me please if "bajos" when you talk about the floor is the first floor or ground floor...*I want to make sure it is not the underground.* 
Thank you!


----------



## Raquel8

En AE:
*1st floor
ground floor
lobby* 
los tres son los mismo que planta baja.  Después del "lobby", el próximo piso sería el primero.


----------



## loudspeaker

Cristina111 said:


> Hello! can anyone tell me please if "bajos" when you talk about the floor is the first floor or ground floor...*I want to make sure it is not the underground.*
> Thank you!



Hello

Planta baja= ground floor (BrE) 

How do you mean 'underground'? 
Miners work underground. 
Underground parking garages..


----------



## Masood

What's the *top floor*? Is it _planta arriba_ ot _planta de arriba_?


----------



## Cristina111

I mean semi-basement or basement - I'm sorry, both English and Spanish are not my native languages.


----------



## Raquel8

Masood said:


> What's the *top floor*?



*último piso*


----------



## Masood

Raquel8 said:


> *último piso*


Thanks - Is that how they'd say it in Spain, too?


----------



## loudspeaker

Cristina111 said:


> I mean semi-basement or basement - I'm sorry, both English and Spanish are not my native languages.



Never mind, Cristina, but your profile says English is your native language


----------



## loudspeaker

Masood said:


> Thanks - Is that how they'd say it in Spain, too?



Yes. Also, 'última planta'


----------



## Masood

loudspeaker said:


> Yes. Also, 'última planta'



Ah, cheers. Apologies for the topic digression...my question was a different storey altogether.


----------



## inib

dklais said:


> Hi. I have something to say and something to ask. In Spain, we also call 'planta baja' the buildings with a single floor. So how could I say in English '...es un barrio de calles estrechas y plantas bajas'?
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry this is a bit late, but maybe it will be helpful to someone else: in British English, the term "bungalow" is used for houses with a single storey.


----------



## Cristina111

Thank you for your reply, loudspeaker, I fixed the problem.


----------



## FromPA

Txiri said:


> We use both first floor and ground floor for the street level floor.



Very true, but the next floor up is still the second floor.


----------



## donbeto

A quick digression if I may. I believe buildings in Spain and Latin America typically have a 13th floor, correct?


----------



## Raquel8

What is the word for *penthouse*?  Some penthouses can be pretty fancy and ático does not seem to make it justice.  

any ideas?


----------



## EddieZumac

Raquel8 said:


> What is the word for *penthouse*?  Some penthouses can be pretty fancy and ático does not seem to make it justice.
> 
> any ideas?


Yes, penthouse can be pretty fancy. They are generally the "top floor", and they charge you more. "Atico" for me means attic in the USA. Not exactly what you would call a penthouse.


----------

